# Custom Plank Chairs



## rydan (Feb 19, 2013)

So I'm a noob, but just wanted to post a few pictures of a few cool projects I've been working on. Pretty sweet plank chairs, extremely comfortable and just an overall fun project.

































Hope everyone likes'em 
Feed back is appreciated


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Yeah, they're a cool concept, and nice work.

I would bet the concept could be use in bigger chairs as well.


----------



## rydan (Feb 19, 2013)

Appreciate it, and yes, your correct... Only thing that's stopping you is your imagination! Endless possibilities.


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

I like them.:thumbsup: 

The one with the sunrise, did you rout out the material or glue/nail the design on to the plank?


----------



## rydan (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey Thomas, I actually routed the deign out.. took some time for sure but the end result was pretty kewl. The picture below is what I went off of.....


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

I like them!


----------

